
Made a simple iPhone timer app - anujseth
Made a simple iPhone app for small timers like in the Kitchen, Pomodoro, etc.<p>Would love to hear suggestions https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id977069992?at=1l3v2Fs
======
trufflepiggames
That's great! I will test it if you test my app :)

